# [EVDL] Power of DC Racing August 18-19



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool Chip!I'll be there or be square. If I bring the www.evalbum.com/4346 "ELEC KAR" Ghia I probably won't autocross but the Insight (hybrid) would. Probably for the EV show since mine are typically 120Vdc utilitarian commuter vehicles plodding daily to & from work. (Also like 120Vdc since with the GFI max shock to GND is 60V and I'm a bit clumsy would probably zap myself on any higher voltage *and* I can plug power tools & lights into my EV when the power poops out.Tonight I need to "tune" my push-pull charger wiring since half the pack is charging a bit faster (3.6vpc) than the other. I'll just use my 4A bench supply so if the long leg (to the vehicle front) is say .01 ohms, that's 40mv drop so then I'll add wire to the short rear end till I so 40mv drop there also. I *really* like that this year there's solar charging at the FedEx Field, will be just like my home 9.6kw array.Have a renewable energy day,Mark www.REEVA.info community service RE & EV's
Date: Tue, 07 Aug 2012 16:42:13 -0400
From: Chip Gribben <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Power of DC EV Racing August 18-19
To: [email protected]
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"

Hi all,

The 12th Annual Power of DC is coming up August 18-19 in Maryland. Last year's AutoCross was filmed by MotorWeek.

All the information on our 2012 event is available here

http://www.powerofdc.com/welcome.html

We'll be NEDRA drag racing August 18 at Capitol Raceway and SCCA AutoCross Racing at FedEx Field August 19.

Cost for racing at Capitol Raceway is $40 per racer and $10 for spectators.

Pre-Registration is required for the AutoCross which is being set up by the Washington DC Chapter of the SCCA. Cost is $100. Register early since space is limited. Visit the following link to register. Select "EV" for the Class. You have to be pre-registered to race the AutoCross.

http://www.dlbracing.com/clubs/registera.aspx?EventID=5080&LMID=108

FedEx Field and Capitol Raceway are about 10 miles apart. For hotels, consider something in the Crofton or Bowie area or somewhere outside the Washington DC Beltway (495). 

We will have a generator at Capitol Raceway. There are 10 EV Charging Stations powered by a huge grid-tied solar array so EVs can charge there. We may bring a small generator to the AutoCross for conversions which may have connection issues with the EVSEs at FedEx.

Hope to see you there

Chip Gribben
Power of DC
http://www.powerofdc.com
[email protected] 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120808/93102907/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris with the exception of the level-2 3kW J1772 EVSE at Nissan
Dealerships (which aren't available to non-Leaf EVs as we would like),
all J1772 EVSE have a 6kW capability. 

Looking at your site
http://www.evalbum.com/583
it is your on-board charger that limits your use of the J1772 to a 2kW
rate, not the J1772. It isn't the J1772's fault you can only charge off
it at a 2kW rate.

If I were in your position, I would either buy an LPI to carry with me,
like the way the RAV4-EV gen1 drivers carry an SPI with them and adapt
to J1772, or buy a 6kW on-board charger to take advantage of the J1772's
full 6kW capabilities, shorten your recharge time, and increase the
resale value of your EV.

If your pack's current healthy range is 20 miles, then you are going to
need to make do with what you have and charge for a few hours about
half-way there.

I assume you are going to the drag races
http://www.powerofdc.com/welcome.html at capitolraceway.net
1451 Capitol Raceway Road, Crofton, MD 21114

>From address would be your location, and then searching recargo.com for
a mid-way charge point along Hwy 97 (~Glen Burnie, MD)
http://www.recargo.com/search?search=21061&commit=+++SEARCH+++

Gives two Walgreens sites at the half way point
http://www.recargo.com/sites/4826
and as an alternate
http://www.recargo.com/sites/6583

So using Google maps, your primary route could be
http://goo.gl/maps/CocSa

and as an alternate if the primary gets unavailable
http://goo.gl/maps/DSFqP

The terrain feature of Google maps shows it is a slight uphill drive to
those charge points, and it gets steeper as you approach the track.
Charging half-way would be what I would do and I would not chance trying
to do it non-stop.

I'll assume you want to get there at 11am when the track opens, so
working backwards, minus 3 hours at 2kW, and minus 1 hour for travel and
an added fudge factor, you would need to leave your home at ~7am.

For those that say all they need is a level-1 charging ability, this is
where having a level-2 6kW ability when you want it, really comes in
quite handy.

...
OK, so tell me about this Arundel Mills charge point you know of. An
EVSE search does not show it. Please let me know the Arundel Mills EVSE
details: address, number of J1772, co$t, hours, etc.


{brucedp.150m.com}




-----Original Message-----
From: Chris Zach
Sent: Wednesday, August 08, 2012 6:01 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Power of DC Racing August 18-19

Hm. According to the map it is exactly 20 miles from my house to the
track. And my Prizm's range is exactly 19 miles. Ug.

*I wish there were more charging stations in the world. 

I could arrive with a dead pack, 
how hilly is the road from 97 to the track? 

More complicated would be getting back, if I stopped over at Arundel
Mills I
could probably do it but would have to take 3 hours charging on those
miserable, slow J1772 chargers.

Oh why can't anyone have MagneChargers with 6,000 watt charge rates? ...
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - One of many happy users:
http://www.fastmail.fm/docs/quotes.html

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris, Just go to www.recargo.com and see what it is all about. The
main screen tells you.



> Christopher Zach <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Does recargo need a card or something to use?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Christopher Zach wrote:
> 
> > That's what's odd: I can charge off 208 volts at about 6.2a at 330 volts
> > as measured at the battery pack itself (ignoring losses in the CPU/water
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Christopher Zach wrote:
> 
> > Normally it delivers closer to 8a at the battery pack on 240, however we
> > USE people shun away from 240 volt charging due to issues with a flat
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm with Roger about the Magnecharger. A recargo search shows 90
obsolete EVSE across the U.S. that very-very few can use, and most
likely are all turned off. The Magnecharger is not going to come back
any sooner than the following would:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punched_card

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8-track_tape

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP/M

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paper_tape#Current_use


...
Its time to drop being enamored with the Magnecharger, and go with the
flow.

Dude, you're getting a J1772!


{brucedp.150m.com}
...
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Go%20with%20the%20flow
...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=L7wfHStzm24



-


> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > Christopher Zach wrote: ...
> > > All of this would be moot of course if people would just install
> > > Magnecharger stations, which are much better than J1772 ports....
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All of your points can be made of J1772 also. Charger abilities has
nothing to do with the connection interface so why did you bring those
up? It looks like it is down to just that you don't like to press a
button, you don't think it looks cool, and you don't want to change.
Nothing else.

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Christopher Zach wrote:
> 
> > I should yell at the owners for not wiring their connections
> > properly; 194 is pretty low for a 208 line.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > There is a good reason for the trickle-charging of a pack
> > when the input AC is too high and that has nothing to do
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Christopher Zach wrote:
> 
> > Which is why I am wondering if something else isn't limiting the
> > current. Maybe the whole grid around here with the exception of my house
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> robert Winfield wrote:
> 
> > anyone know where fuse on lester charger is?
> > mine buzzes but registers zero amps
> ...


----------

